# Pueblo green chili fatties



## JLinza (Oct 11, 2021)

Did some fatties with chopped pueblo green chilies and pepper jack cheese. Came out amazing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2021)

Nice
 Can you give us a complete breakdown of what you used I see like some ham or something in there.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 11, 2021)

man that looks great. I need to find someone to make the bacon weaves for me....  
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2021)

Sure looks good!
Al


----------



## JLinza (Oct 11, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice
> Can you give us a complete breakdown of what you used I see like some ham or something in there.
> 
> Warren


Sorry, I thought I put that in there. I must be messing something up. The mix was cream cheese, chopped green chilies, chopped white onion and pepper jack cheese rolled with ground pork, ham and then the bacon weave, smoked at 225 for a few hours


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks
You can correct your post and ad it to it. Click on the pencil at the bottom of your original post and it will allow to correct your post.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2021)

Man I would murder about a half loaf!! Great flavors. Nice work.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> man that looks great. I need to find someone to make the bacon weaves for me....
> Jim


I finally mastered that with a video I found online.


----------



## JLinza (Oct 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> man that looks great. I need to find someone to make the bacon weaves for me....
> Jim


It really is a pain in the butt lol. Took me awhile to get it down


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 11, 2021)

JLinza said:


> It really is a pain in the butt lol. Took me awhile to get it down


I've tried to watch youtube videos and still get confused just watching. Heck I dont wanna waste a pd of bacon in a knot! LOL.
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 11, 2021)

That looks delicious. Those Pueblo Chile’s are fantastic this year! Nice work on the weave also.


----------

